# Remapped the Exeo....



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey all. 

Got the Exeo remapped a couple of weeks ago and so far I'm really enjoying the extra punch. It was a CR TDI 170 and is now putting out 205bhp with roughly 315lb ft of torque. It now pulls like a steam train. 

The insurance was a surprise (admiral) as they were only looking an extra 15 quid for the remaining 5 months of the year, plus the usual 20 quid admin charge. 

The other thing is that I've been getting an extra 6 - 8 mpg on my normal journey to and from work. 

Now here's the thing. I'm tempted to return the car to factory settings again, as daft as it sounds, as there was absolutely nothing wrong with it as it was. 

Any thoughts peeps?

Cheers and happy New year!

Cooks


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

If it's been maped properly leave it alone . :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Just one question .............. Why? :lol:

You have more horsepower, more torque and reduced fuel consumption so why return it to standard? 

You obviously thought the remapping was worth the outlay to have it done so what's changed your mind about it now?

Alan W


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Is this a trick question Cookies?

You say it performs better and you get more mpg... no downsides. why would you return it back, wasting the money on the remap and the insurance and fuels saving?

In short - Are you nuts?:lol:

Ben


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Like the doctor said to the nudist wrapped in cling film.
I can clearly see your nuts :lol:

Sounds like you have a win/win situation but asking about reverting back to stock map?

Its a trick question isn't it cookies ? :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol. Thanks for the replies guys.  
It was done by a local guy after a number of recommendations and he's very highly regarded.

No trick question lol. I'm ever so slightly ocd about things (hence membership on here lol) and I was having the negative inner dialogue about moving the car away from its factory spec. Thankfully though, and as I suspected, I have received the grounding perspectives I needed lol. So cheers guys.

Oh, btw Ben, yip - I'm completely nuts lmao wibble wibble.      good to see you back on here buddy!

Cooks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It'd be silly to revert imo lol

Waste of time and money 

Mines a lot more aggressive, has 57 Bhp more than standard, loads more torque and get epic fuel consumption so ill never look back lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What do you drive kimo?

I think everyone has convinced me lol.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Somebody put this thought to bed for me (I'm clueless mechanically so go easy on me) doesn't a remap ultimately put extra stresses and strains on the engine shortening life of components etc. I guess engines must have some potential to be fettled with tolerance wise? 

Would it impact on things like EGR DPF etc


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Cookies said:


> What do you drive kimo?
> 
> I think everyone has convinced me lol.


Polo 1.8T GTi


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> Somebody put this thought to bed for me (I'm clueless mechanically so go easy on me) doesn't a remap ultimately put extra stresses and strains on the engine shortening life of components etc. I guess engines must have some potential to be fettled with tolerance wise?
> 
> Would it impact on things like EGR DPF etc


This kind of thing crossed my mind too tbh.

Cooks


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Admiral wouldn't insure a remapped car for me, only if it was chipped :S just have to watch out for your clutch now ;-) haha.


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

You're usually fine with a stage 1 map but if you're looking to go stage 2 or further you need to look at things like getting a decat and so on, will the clutch/gearbox take the power etc. as long as you've not went OTT with the map you'll be fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

My 2.0 dci is remapped and its a different car than it was. So much quicker and mpg has improved.

Long as your don't get mad accelerating at full pelt all the time, the engine will be fine


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Never really considered a remap but I had a tuning box which came with my old car (2.2 Auris SR180), never had the nuts to fit it for fear of breaking something. I do drive my cars hard pretty much all the time.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Never really considered a remap but I had a tuning box which came with my old car (2.2 Auris SR180), never had the nuts to fit it for fear of breaking something. I do drive my cars hard pretty much all the time.


Tuning boxes just trick the car into over fuelling without adjusting everything else like a remap does

Good choice not to fit lol


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I had an '03 Clio 172 remapped.
Max peak power was only increased by about 4-5bhp, but drivability was miles better, lower in the rev range power and torque was up by around 25% compared to the standard map

This map was tuned specifically for 99ron fuel though, generally standard maps on cars are quite forgiving to variations of cheap/poor fuel quality.
Of course, then if you put 95ron in, it ran like a dog. Like you'd got the handbrake on.

I also saw greater performance and fuel economy.
Win/Win


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Cookies said:


> No trick question lol. I'm ever so slightly ocd about things (hence membership on here lol) and I was having the negative inner dialogue about moving the car away from its factory spec.
> 
> Cooks


Exceeding the cars factory spec is the best thing you could do, as you are getting the most out of your car, why stick to the basics.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Somebody put this thought to bed for me (I'm clueless mechanically so go easy on me) doesn't a remap ultimately put extra stresses and strains on the engine shortening life of components etc. I guess engines must have some potential to be fettled with tolerance


I properly tuned remap will not cause any problems. A bad tuned remap will. A highly tuned map without taking engine reliability into account will also damage the engine


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I professional tuner/tuning company will know what they're doing. You have nothing to worry about. The way I look at it is car companies have to tune their cars down out of factory to meet EU laws and emission tests etc to keep it in low brackets and generally dont get the best out of the engine in terms of power and MPG. By having it remapped it allows you to have what it should have been like out of the factory, well could have been anyway. Unless you are on say a stage 2 or 3 remap then there shouldnt be much more strain on components except maybe the clutch if you are using all that low down power!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I would say the only component that it may cause issues with on a diesel engine is the DMF, as most remaps increase the power low down where the DMF is already under the most stress. On a petrol engine I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Cookies said:


> No trick question lol. I'm ever so slightly ocd about things (hence membership on here lol) and I was having the negative inner dialogue about moving the car away from its factory spec.
> 
> Cooks


I can empathise with this, unfortunately! :wall:

However, I'm glad to see sense has prevailed Cooks! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers Alan. Yep for the meantime I've settled the head lol. Glad to know I'm not alone though!!

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Had a great run out around some little country roads in County Armagh this afternoon and the torque is just incredible. Faith has been restored in the remap.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

My next stupid question...say you do get a remap can a Stealership tell it's been fettled with?

I'd only think of having a remap out of warranty but goodwill is always on my mind incase owt goes wrong engine wise and you can get a contribution. Obviously anything that did go wrong would be blamed on a remap whether likely or not!

Just curious if anybody knows


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Did just have an epic vision of an Exeo hammering through the countryside, piloted by a laughing maniacal cookie monster! :lol:

Glad you are enjoying the new found power, as said, at least some of the extra grunt will come simply from having the engine running more efficiently, rather than being pushed harder.

It will just be tuned in sympathy with the fuel quality and atmospheric conditions of your locality, rather than a generic map designed to work from the Netherlands to the Andes with whatever fuel quality is available.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> My next stupid question...say you do get a remap can a Stealership tell it's been fettled with?
> 
> I'd only think of having a remap out of warranty but goodwill is always on my mind incase owt goes wrong engine wise and you can get a contribution. Obviously anything that did go wrong would be blamed on a remap whether likely or not!
> 
> Just curious if anybody knows


Certainly heard of people getting caught out by this.

Think it depends on a few things, such as the brand of car, and how it is remapped.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> My next stupid question...say you do get a remap can a Stealership tell it's been fettled with?
> 
> I'd only think of having a remap out of warranty but goodwill is always on my mind incase owt goes wrong engine wise and you can get a contribution. Obviously anything that did go wrong would be blamed on a remap whether likely or not!
> 
> Just curious if anybody knows


It is best to remap the car when it is out of warranty. My car is still on standard map, in two months time it may not be . 
If you were to remap it within the warranty period, and lets say it has a known common problem with the engine and the car manufacturer has issued a recall, then they detect your car has been tweaked with then this will void the warranty, or there is a ecu firmware update for your car it will overwrite your map. Your remapper may charge you to put the remap back on.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not to throw this off topic cooks....

Anybody used DTUK Tuning Boxes before?


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

A lot of guys are running them on Golf 7R's with great success. They are the only box type device i would ever consider


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> Not to throw this off topic cooks....
> 
> Anybody used DTUK Tuning Boxes before?


I'd rather go to someone who specializes in the manufacturer.

E.G for VAG's -R-Tech, AMD, Revo, JKM


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

ive had all my diesels in the last few years remapped never had any problems had a dtuk box on a corsa cdti for about a year no problems with that either. the only car im worried about mapping is the panda because its got a chocolate gearbox and might not handle the torque


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

James Bagguley said:


> Did just have an epic vision of an Exeo hammering through the countryside, piloted by a laughing maniacal cookie monster! :lol:
> 
> Glad you are enjoying the new found power, as said, at least some of the extra grunt will come simply from having the engine running more efficiently, rather than being pushed harder.
> 
> It will just be tuned in sympathy with the fuel quality and atmospheric conditions of your locality, rather than a generic map designed to work from the Netherlands to the Andes with whatever fuel quality is available.


Good points there chum. 

I had also read that the engines are detuned to comply with the EU emissions regulations and the arbitrary limits imposed on manufacturers nowadays.

Btw on a side note, did you see the type r rims on eBay? I'll pm you the link.

Btw wasn't so much piloted, more hanging on lol.....

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Not to throw this off topic cooks....
> 
> Anybody used DTUK Tuning Boxes before?


Heard and read great things about them Jamie. Although I paid £220 for the remap so I think the box will be a wee bit dearer.

Cooks


----------

